# [video] 2x2x2 CLL tutorial



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2012)

this video took quite a while to make, so let me know if you think it's any good or not .


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 12, 2012)

GREAT TUTORIAL 
BEST ONE I'VE SEEN
i'll be learning off this 
great job


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 12, 2012)

You showed a good example but I would have liked a few more to really get the hang of it.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> GREAT TUTORIAL
> BEST ONE I'VE SEEN
> i'll be learning off this
> great job



thanks, and good luck .



cubecraze1 said:


> You showed a good example but I would have liked a few more to really get the hang of it.



im making a seperate video for the first later sometime in the future.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 12, 2012)

i'll need it


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> im making a seperate video for the first later sometime in the future.




That's the hard thing when using CLL. I really need a good first layer video if I ever will learn CLL.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol, great tutorial, one of the first to watch it 

But maybe you should have make the first layer tutorial first, then about the algs...

Not everyone is good at making the first layer, but anyone can learn algs.

Great job, keep up with the awesome vids


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 12, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Not everyone is good at making the first layer, but anyone can learn algs.



This.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 12, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> That's the hard thing when using CLL. I really need a good first layer video if I ever will learn CLL.



Well, there's Rowe's vid.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

Requesting First Layer Video.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 12, 2012)

this is like making a full CFOP tutorial in which you only teach PLL. genius!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good tutorial. You missed F' at the end of the annotation at 1:19 on the pi case video.




Endgame said:


> this is like making a full CFOP tutorial in which you only teach PLL. genius!



No, it's a CLL tutorial, not a 2x2 tutorial.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 12, 2012)

lolwut?

I quote: "The first stage of CLL for the 2x2x2 consists of completely solving one layer of the cube (both orientation and permutation) as in the Layer-By-Layer method."
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CLL#As_a_2x2x2_Speedsolving_Method

therefore, if this were a CLL tutorial, it should briefly include how to solve the first layer, not an explanation _à la_ Feliks Zemdegs in his example solves.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys, be patient. He said there'll be another video with more examples later.

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> Guys, be patient. He said there'll be another video with more examples later.



THIS^^^. and besides, rowe hessler has a first layer video aswell if you REALLY cannot wait for me to make my first layer video.



ben1996123 said:


> You missed F' at the end of the annotation at 1:19 on the pi case video.



i just checked, it looks right to me


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

I can wait. I just want a video.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

so many complaints wow, I thought it was really well done, nice lighting, good angle, could hear everything, well explained, clear and effective recog, it was well made all around good job


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 13, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> so many complaints wow, I thought it was really well done, nice lighting, good angle, could hear everything, well explained, clear and effective recog, it was well made all around good job



The complaints are for another vid lol. So not really bad complaints.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 13, 2012)

Good tutorial, I'm trainning to learn CLL, I use Rowe's and Cameron algs.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

Endgame said:


> if this were a CLL tutorial, it should briefly include how to solve the first layer



are you saying my explination of solving the first layer was too brief? do you think i shoud of done a few more examples? 

i dont mind if thats the case, but i really dont appreciate you being a condesending ******-nozzle. so next time you want to give some one advice, dont treat them like they're stupid because people wont want to listen to you.

the censord word is d o u c h e for anyone who cares.


----------



## thatkid (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice tutorial

Maybe after the video where you show the algs you could put the annotations to the others? For example, i just looked through the H set and then the video ends but the H set was the first i clicked on so i have to go back to the CLL video to get to the other sets.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 13, 2012)

thatkid said:


> Nice tutorial
> 
> Maybe after the video where you show the algs you could put the annotations to the others? For example, i just looked through the H set and then the video ends but the H set was the first i clicked on so i have to go back to the CLL video to get to the other sets.



i thought that might be a problem, so what i did was i made the annotations in the original video open new windows so that you didnt have to reload the original video. your way would have been better, but im a lazy editor .


----------



## JasonK (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess it's time to finally re-learn CLL...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 13, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> I guess it's time to finally re-learn CLL...



haha me just starting


----------



## tengurocks (Oct 17, 2012)

nice


----------



## MiSenIn (Oct 17, 2012)

It is really a good tutorial


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i thought that might be a problem, so what i did was i made the annotations in the original video open new windows so that you didnt have to reload the original video. your way would have been better, but im a lazy editor .



Put links in the description for all the vids.


----------

